# Citica Vs Curado



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

All right, I know both of these are good reels but is the Curado really that much better? 
What are the main dfifferences besides bearings?
I'll be throwing Super Spooks, Top Dogs and the like on 7' custom rods from a boat.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

The Citica is the low grade reel. It consist of cheaper parts as far as I know. With that said my favorite reel is the little citica 100 DSV. I wadefish/fish about 4 times a year and throw Spooks everytime. It is a good reel. I take care of my reel and treat it like Gold because to me it is, and I love it. Had nothing but positive results with it. Again I fish very little these days. Yes I like the Citica.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

To answer your question no, not in my opinion. The Curado 200e7 weighs .2 oz less and has an extra bearing. Not worth the difference in price to me. ($60)


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Top-H2O 2110 said:


> To answer your question no, not in my opinion. The Curado 200e7 weighs .2 oz less and has an extra bearing. Not worth the difference in price to me. ($60)


I think the Citica is the best Bang for the Buck


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

chunkn' charlie said:


> I think the Citica is the best Bang for the Buck


X2


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

You can replace the bushing in the citica with a bearing and it will be very similar to a curado. It is my understanding that they share the same frame (200E models).


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I know one thing, with a topwater, that 7ft rod, and some braid. You will be able to chunk a topwater with that citica.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I think is worth it. Handle is much smoother due to the 2 extra bearings.


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing that has not been said is the difference between the vbs system the citica has the cheaper big square brakes the curado has the small cone brakes. This is the better of the two more finese control. just my .02. Still feel the Citica is the best bang for the buck and great starter reel. i think it does lack some of the refinment that other in shimanos line offer. Again just my .02


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

The new Citica is superior to many of the older reels a lot of us still use around here that we paid the same or even more for. I wouldn't hesitate at all in that purchase. I would suggest a slightly shorter rod for throwing tops all day though. My preference is a 6'9".


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Curado has 3 additional bearings, a Shielded ARB pinion support bearing, larger PV grips with Septon material and a lighter spool with a better VBS system. 

With that being said I will agree that the Citica is the best bang for the buck. It will not match the performance of the Curado when casting lighter baits.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd heard it wasn't as good at throwing light baits but with what I'm planning on using it for, it shouldn't be that big of a deal, right?
I don't mind spending the money on the Curado but if I'm gaining that much I would just assume spend the extra $ on the rod.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

you could probably buy the citica, have Dipsay tune it and go with ceramic bearing and be about the same cost as a curado if not lower, then you really have something that can chunk


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mass is still mass. The Curado spool is a couple of grams lighter to start with.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

What about the high end reels? What makes them so much more expensive? Do they really perform any better? Just curious.....I have 2 Citicas and just was wondering what I was missing besides a couple hundred more dollarshwell:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of Citica's the DSV's, and they are work horses, good quality reels that will hold up well. I have Curado B's, D's and the new E model. My favorite of those is the Curado D's.

But the Chronarchs are in another league all together....fishing with those babies are like smoking crack. Your hooked :spineyes:

They are all good reels everyone of them...You can't go wrong with any reel that has the name Shimano on it. Best advice is clean them, and keep them clean and they'll cast as far as when you took them out of the box...or have one of these guys here do it for you, and these reels will last for years. Take care of them and they'll catch you a lot of fish.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Citicas are awesome, as are curados, I think the citicas are the best for the money.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Also I dont know why this is but noone seems to try the round shimanos. I just purchased a Calcutta TE 200 GT and it is the most solid feeling bad *** reel Ive ever used. This is the longest casting and smoothest reeling sum*****!! Its bombproof feeling and I feel like this reel will easily last decades of beatings. This it the reel I will buy from now on.

I have owned:
Citicas
Curados
Chronarch
Revo Inshore

NOTHING COMPARES TO THIS REEL AND ITS BEAUTIFUL ON A GLOOMIS GREENWATER!!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

*curado e7*

Anyone who hasn't tried the e7 should. My curado 200 dhsv started acting up so I bought an e7 and let me tell you it is the most comfortable reel I have ever used. If you know a buddy with one you need to try it. It's perfect all around with it being so small and still having a lot of line capacity. I paid 144 on ebay free shipping, no tax.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

NOTHING COMPARES TO THIS REEL AND ITS BEAUTIFUL ON A GLOOMIS GREENWATER!!









X4!

awesome reel - its a little heavy on the Kistler or the Waterloo, but it is the smoothest & best casting reel I own - which includes Chronarch SF, Curado (D & new E) & Citica (older models) - some of which have been upgraded with ceramic bearings (I like to tinker with my reels) and the 200GT outperforms them all. I wish they made it in the 100 size.

Hey Bantam - any chance ya'll will come out with the smaller version?

All of that said - the Citica is a great reel for the price and should satisfy all your needs, especially if you only fish a few times a year.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

ddakota said:


> NOTHING COMPARES TO THIS REEL AND ITS BEAUTIFUL ON A GLOOMIS GREENWATER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude THEY MAKE ONE!!! http://www.tackledirect.com/cte100gt.html
Tackle direct kicks *** BTW.

Ah you take the good with the bad, all that smoothyness, far castyness and durability is worth a few ounces.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You beat me to it


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought the Calcutta Conquest 100 (the Japan version of http://www.tackledirect.com/cte100gt.html ) last year while I was goofing off in Tokyo. It has been my favorite ... just the right size! I paid around US$330 (perhaps because of the lousy US$ vs Japan Yen exchange?) so indeed tackledirect has good price.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I wound up getting the Citica and it's as good as advertised. The first 2 casts resulted in a 21" trout and a 26" redfish from the same shell bar.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

fishin styx said:


> Well I wound up getting the Citica and it's as good as advertised. The first 2 casts resulted in a 21" trout and a 26" redfish from the same shell bar.


Citica karma? I think not. :clover:


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I have the older Citica, I think it is the 100 DSV. I also own the new Curado and a Cronarch. The little Citica is my go to reel. The new Curado is my backup and the most expensive reel I own, the Cronarch, is used by guests. The Citica that I have outcasts the other reels mentioned. Can't be the break system, as I have all of the breaks off on all of my reels.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Fishin Fast said:


> Also I dont know why this is but noone seems to try the round shimanos. I just purchased a Calcutta TE 200 GT and it is the most solid feeling bad *** reel Ive ever used. This is the longest casting and smoothest reeling sum*****!! Its bombproof feeling and I feel like this reel will easily last decades of beatings. This it the reel I will buy from now on.
> 
> I have owned:
> Citicas
> ...


Thats what I got!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, its a little heavy, but it is smooth. I got 14lb fusion braid on it with a 15lb floro leader. Ready to go!!!!!!!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I am retired and usually fish 5 to 6 days a week. I alternate between 2 Citica 100DSV's and IMHO they are hard to beat. I had an older green Curado and I think the Citicas cast just as far.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

netboy said:


> I am retired and usually fish 5 to 6 days a week. I alternate between 2 Citica 100DSV's and IMHO they are hard to beat. I had an older green Curado and I think the Citicas cast just as far.


First off, what is this "retired" thing I keep hearing so much about? Sounds like a good deal.
My tournament partner fishes all Curados and I was casting as far as he was even from the back of the boat. I said it was the rod and he reminded me that I'd built all of his.

But really, how can I get in on this retired thing?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

fishin styx said:


> But really, how can I get in on this retired thing?


Just keep on working and saving and it will happen before you know it:bounce:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Unless Obama taps into our retirement to pay for the new healthcare like he proposed... 

Sorry that was out of line :smile:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Sorry that was out of line :smile:


Not at all.

Got a new Shimano sticker on the back glass of the truck and on the boat.


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a Citica and my friend just bought a Curado. I can definitely tell the difference. The Curado cast and retrieves better. Saying that, the Citica is still a very good reel and you just have to decide how much money you want to spend. Sometimes _good enough_ really is _good enough_!!!


----------

